
Current launches a Visa debit card for kids that parents control with an app - uyoakaoma
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/09/current-launches-a-visa-debit-card-for-kids-that-parents-control-with-an-app/
======
airbreather
In Australia this product already exists as a Visa debit "Load and Go" card
available from Australia Post, I have them for my children.

